# CMD Window Closes



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

As soon as I open the CMD window,
it closes down.

I am trying to compile some things for a program, but it closes so fast that I can't do anything.

What's wrong  ?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS MIGHT HELP

http://groups.google.com/group/micr...+WONT+STAY+OPEN&rnum=2&hl=en#e5c8dc5038c07031


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's an easier fix for the error you are getting:

http://forums.techguy.org/2178768-post2.html

just download it, run it, reboot the computer, and run cmd again by it self (start>run>cmd) the type systeminfo, and if it didnt close or if it doesnt show any errors then the problem is fix.... it happened to me 1ce, i tryed this and it worked!


----------

